#  Ernährung >   Tomaten >

## gracefull

Hallo,
ich habe in letzter Zeit sehr oft und reichlich Tomaten gegessen, weil sie ja gesund sein sollen. Jetzt habe ich einen juckenden Ausschlag bekommen, eigentlich eher größere Quaddeln die rötlich sind. Da ich sonst zu meiner Ernährung nichts neues hinzugenommen hab verdächtige ich die Tomaten. Wie ist dazu Eure Meinung?
Lg gracefull  :embarrassed_cut:

----------


## lucy230279

hallo gracefull, 
man kann es natürlich nicht ausschließen, dass es etwas mit den Tomaten zu tun hat.
Aber sehr wahrscheinlich scheint mir das nicht.
Was mich mal interessieren würde, was heißt denn sehr oft und reichlich?Wieviele hast du denn gegessen? 
Wie auch immer, da keiner von uns deinen Ausschlag gesehen hat und das aus der Ferne auch unmöglich zu beurteilen ist, bleibt dir nur der sofortige Gang zum Dermatologen und, wenn du vermutest, dass es echt von den Tomaten kommt, das Einstellen der Ernährung mit Tomaten. 
Im übrigen, Tomaten bleiben weiterhin gesund. Sie enthalten Vitamine (A, B1 und B2, C und E)und andere Stoffe, die zum Teil die Abwehr stärken sollen.
Solltest du eventuell das Tomatenkraut oder den grünen Teil der Frucht mitgegessen haben und daher den Stoff Tomatidin zu dir genommen haben, hätte das eher Übelkeit und/oder Erbrechen zur Folge. 
Also, wie gesagt, ab mit dir zum Arzt. Und melde dich mal, ob es echt an den Tomaten gelegen hat.

----------


## sony

tomaten sind wirklich gesund. der körper nimmt abe rdie vitamine besser auf, wenn sie gegrill oder gar gekocht sind.

----------


## lucy230279

@sony, 
mmhh..ob die Vitamine besser aufgenommen werden, weiß ich nicht, aber fakt ist doch, dass ein Großteil der Vitamine durch Erhitzen zerstört wird..also ich fände es immer besser, Obst und Gemüse roh zu genießen. 
@gracefull 
hast du mal versucht ein Stück Tomate auf deine Haut zu legen und zu warten was passiert? Solltest du echt ne Allergie haben, würdest du es hiermit feststellen.

----------


## gracefull

Danke für Eure Antworten. Obs wirklich von den Tomaten kommt weiß ich natürlich nicht 100%ig aber mir ist nichts anderes eingefallen. Ich esse täglich Tomaten zum Frühstück und eventuell mittags als Salat. Allerdings habe ich auch gehört, dass manbei erhöhten Harnsäurewerten keine bzw. wenig Tomaten essen sollte. Besser werden da Paprika, die ich übrigens auch esse. Die Quaddeln können vielleicht auch von Kirschen aus Nachbars Garten kommen, wurden mir gebracht, hab sie gewaschen und gegessen, aber eigentlich auch nicht so viele. Zum Hautarzt werd ich wohl nicht gehen, da die Vergabe der Termine schon in ferner Zukunft liegt und auch die Wartezeiten im Wartezimmer sind erheblich. Ich hab jetzt mal die juckenden Quaddeln mit Franzbranntwein eingerieben, nimmt den Juckreiz und kühlt. Mal sehen. Danke nochmals für Eure Antworten und liebe Grüße gracefull

----------


## Patientenschubser

Was gesund ist bestimmt IMMER die Dosis. _„Dosis sola venenum facit“_
Eß abwechslungsreich und nicht einseitig, das ist das Wichtigste bei der Ernährung. 
Gemüße (oder auch Fleisch) können blanchieren werden, kurzes Erhitzen mit schnellem abschrecken im Eiswasser, das erhält alle Vitamine und auch die Farbe.
Damit wird die Verdauung etwas leichter...
Ähnlich der chinesischen Küche, kurze Garzeiten. 
Franzbranntwein würde ich nicht nehmen um die Quaddeln zu kühlen, sondern kaltes Wasser oder eine Antihistamine Salbe/ Creme/ Gel.. ausserdem würde ich das einem Hautarzt zeigen.  
Gruß Schubser

----------


## Stine

:Zwinker:  :Zwinker: Darf ich jetzt Werbung machen, welche Salbe mir bei meinen Quaddeln Erleichterung verschafft hat? :Grin:

----------


## Sterni

^^^^Neeee *g*....... :teasing_new:

----------


## Stine

:shy_5new: Schnief

----------


## Sterni

*Tröst*  :s_rose_for_u_cut:

----------


## Patientenschubser

*Zurück zum Thema!*

----------


## Stritzi

Vor vielen Jahren hatte ich mal einen entsetzlichen Ausschlag, dann wurde festgestellt, dass ich Nickelallergie habe. Damals durfte ich u.a. keine Tomaten essen, es war für mich schlimm, weil ich diese so gerne esse. Es könnte also durchaus sein, dass du allergisch reagierst.   
Gruß
Stritzi

----------


## tannseer

Hallo,
Tomaten esse ich nur in Verbindung mit Knofi, Basilikum, Olivenöl, Salz.
Also Bruschetta. Und das schmeckt köstlich, mir jedenfalls.
Gruß, Arno.

----------


## gracefull

Hallo,
nachdem mein Mann die gleichen Quaddeln hat, nehme ich doch an, dass es von den Tomaten kommt. Franzbranntwein hat mir geholfen, der Juckreiz ist weg, hab allerdings seither auch keine Tomaten mehr gegessen. Lasse sie jetzt einfach weg, weiß ja nicht mit welchem Gift die behandelt worden sind, was man übrigens bei den anderen Lebensmitteln auch nicht weiß. 'Also danke nochmals und bis zum nächsten Mal Gracefull

----------


## Sterni

^^ Also wenn du Quaddeln hattest nach dem Verzehr bist du Allergisch dann würde ich die für immer weg lassen. :laughter10:

----------


## gracefull

Ja danke, das hab ich bereits gemacht. Die Quaddeln gehen zurück und der Juckreiz ist auch weg. Lg Gracefull

----------


## SabiMa

Es kan sein, dass der Grund der Allergie es die Tomaten sind, ich kenne Leute die allergisch auf Aepfeln reagieren. Ich selber bin allergisch und esse keine Erdbeeren, sonst kracht es!!! Es kann auch sein, dass die Allergie nicht wegen den Tomaten ist, sondern von der Umwelt her, sogar vom Waschpulver... es war zu viel.

----------


## U.S.

> Hallo,
> ich habe in letzter Zeit sehr oft und reichlich Tomaten gegessen, weil sie ja gesund sein sollen. Jetzt habe ich einen juckenden Ausschlag bekommen, eigentlich eher größere Quaddeln die rötlich sind. Da ich sonst zu meiner Ernährung nichts neues hinzugenommen hab verdächtige ich die Tomaten. Wie ist dazu Eure Meinung?
> Lg gracefull

 Im letzten Sommer wurden bei mir B12 und Folsäure untersucht, da ich irgendwie einen dollen Juckreiz hatte. B12 war ganz unten und Folsäure lag über den Referenzwert. 
Meine HÄ hatte das Problem durch NEM mit Folsäure und Tomaten gleichzeitig. 
Die Tomaten reduziert ging es wieder weg. 
Schau mal unter zu viel Folsäure, da findest du es auch beschrieben.  
LG Urs

----------


## Harrypotter1

Vermutlich hast du eine Allergie lass doch die Tomaten einfach mal weg und ess dafür mehr Gurke!

----------

